# Person to Person Ministry: Soul Care in the Body of Christ Maritin & Deidre Bobgan



## brianlve (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone read this book or have any information on it?
I have a DVD from the Metropolitan Tabernacle that is a small series with Martin Bobgan, In the DVD he is talking about Psychoheresy, the problems with Psychology in the Church, and this includes the so called Biblical Counselors.
I don't really know anything about Nouthetic Counseling but Martin Bobgan said, not all of Biblical counseling is Un Bibical but enough of it is too be a problem.
I know they have a web site 
*PsychoHeresy Awareness Ministries: Christian Study Materials*

I guess I will need to spend a little more time reading a researching this issue but if you have any thoughts please share them with me.


----------



## rbcbob (May 4, 2010)

The Bobgans were involved in the budding Biblical Counselling movement over the years. In their book AGAINST BIBLICAL COUNSELLING / FOR THE BIBLE they openly repented for their part in fostering a para-church movement which had Christians turning to professionals outside the church for what had always been the responsibility of pastors. I appreciated their acceptance of blame and their calling for pastors to take back the care of souls. This is not, however, a blanket endorsement of all that they espouse.


----------

